# Verdict on 55 watt PCs



## 2la (Aug 18, 2002)

m.lemay said:


> Not only that, but the 9325s are a year old!


The great thing about PCs is that they experience very little spectral shift and loss of output as they age. My LFS had the same PCs running for about three years without any noticeable deterioration in plant growth, and Tom Barr, arguably the most knowledgeable of all aquatic gardeners, endorses using the same bulbs until they completely burn out!


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Interesting observations, Marcel. If not for their lack of availability and relatively high price, those GE 9325K bulbs would be the #1 choice in planted tanks. Expensive or not, I may have to give them a try soon.


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

I think they're worth it. To get the same effect with any other bulb I'd have to add another 110 watts over my 75 gal.

Marcel


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

So far www.petwarehouse.com is the only place I can find them. $35 a piece!


----------



## kutothe (Apr 9, 2003)

Still new, so I hope I'm talking about the same bulbs, but ahsupply has 55 watt PCs (10000K) for $23. I just discovered that this store is less than 10 miles from my new apartment !


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Ahsupply does not carry the 9325 Kelvin General Electric 55w bulbs. Those 10,000K 55w PC's might work fairly decently in a planted tank environment, but no where near as well as the 9325's in question.


----------



## kutothe (Apr 9, 2003)

Is there that much difference from 9325 to 10000 or is there something else about the bulb that is different ?


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Numerically, it may seem that the difference is only 675K, but the Kelvin rating is a total color apparency temperature to the human eye. Plants see very differently and their Photosynthetic Usable Radiation curves are very, very different. Read the Lumen and PAR thread for more info.


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

GulfCoastAquarian said:


> So far www.petwarehouse.com is the only place I can find them. $35 a piece!


www.drsfostersmith.com also has them for 34.99. All-glass sells them with thier PC fixtures and they're usually sold as the replacement bulb for that fixture. Maybe a google search for all-glass power compact fixtures may lead you in the right direction.

I really love those bulbs .
 
Marcel


----------



## SNPiccolo5 (Oct 6, 2002)

At first, I used those bulbs in my PC fixture, but then switched... At the time I really didn't like the color of them, but I found out most of that color was due to the 40 watt T-12 that was probably around 12000 K! When I used just the 9325 K GE bulbs, I could see the difference! Those will be my bulbs, and I agree with Marcel in that they are definitely worth it...

-Tim


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Marcel,
Can you provide an item number for those bulbs. I'm having a hard time finding them on the site. 
Please send a PM.

Mike


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

Sure Thing: at Drs foster smith the item # is CD-931248. Its listed under the All- Glass PC fixtures. Heres the direct link, I think 

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?siteid=6&pCatId=3773

Marcel


----------



## Doomer (Jan 5, 2003)

Are these square pin or straight pin ?


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

Straight Pin.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I have been considering buying those lights for my 135 and my 90 Gallon tanks. Unfortunately the cost is extremely prohibitive in Canada (about $250-$300 for a 3 foot fixture with two bulbs)

Based on your direct experience, are they worth the investment?

I would buy "just" the bulbs if I could find them being sold seperately....


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

Big Als carrys All Glass fixtures in Canada I'm pretty sure. I e-mailed Big Als USA several days ago to see if they could also sell the 9325K bulb seperately. I haven't recieved a responce yet. Here in the US the All Glass fixture is comparable in price to The AH supply retro kits. Whats the exchange rate for canadian/american funds now? It may be worth it for you to buy at an american web site and have it shipped to canada. I've bought things from canada and had them shipped here to the US and the shipping was quite reasonable. Drs foster and smith or BigAls Online sells the fixtures with the bulbs included about $125 american. Drs Foster and Smith sell just the bulbs. It might be worth a phone call to these companies for information. If you can buy them for american funds plus 25% exchange rate they would definitely be worth it.

Marcel


----------



## Doomer (Jan 5, 2003)

My setup uses the square pin configuration. Hellolights carries 8800k bulbs for it. How close can I expect these to be to the 9325k ?

I'll be replaceing my tubes shortly and I'm trying to decide which ones to go with. Currently I'm running 4 6700k tubes.

Thanks


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

Doomer said:


> My setup uses the square pin configuration. Hellolights carries 8800k bulbs for it. How close can I expect these to be to the 9325k ?
> 
> I'll be replaceing my tubes shortly and I'm trying to decide which ones to go with. Currently I'm running 4 6700k tubes.
> 
> Thanks


Probably, not even close. It all has to do with the spectrum ranges the light emits. There are lots of bulbs in the color temp range of the 9325K bulb but the way the spectrum breaks down will most likely be different. Color temperature is a very poor indicator for a plant friendly bulb. You want a bulb that has peaks in the red and blue ranges of the spectrum. Read this entire thread along with some of the links that have been posted in this thread to learn about the science behind it.

Marcel


----------



## Doomer (Jan 5, 2003)

Hmmm, so now I'm wondering if there's such a thing as a square pin to straight pin converter. Probably not.


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

You cold just purchase some straight pin endcaps and wire them into your existing ballast.

Marcel


----------



## Doomer (Jan 5, 2003)

Yea, i was hoping to avoid that. I'll have to check and see if the boots are molded into the cables. If they arn't then it should be easy to change. It wouldn't be too difficult for some mfg. to make a dual end cap that accepts both type.


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

BigAls finally e-mailed me back. They do carry the 9325KGE bulb. Heres what they wrote.


> HI Marcel,
> We do have the GE 55 day bulb the aswo # is 13158 it is $29.99 for one
> Thank You,
> Marsha
> Big Als Online


Thats probably as cheap as you're gonna find it. I'm bout ready to get 2 more.

P.S. Anyone interested in buying some brand new Pet supply liquidator 55 watt plant bulbs. They're yours for what I paid for them. 5for $60 + shipping or $12 each + shipping.

Marcel


----------



## Doomer (Jan 5, 2003)

Hmmm, just did a search on that aswo and came up with nothing. Must be a special order item.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Also Pet Solutions has them for the same price a Big Al's. I love Big Al's prices and service but they have the absolute worst web site I have seen in years.


----------



## Doomer (Jan 5, 2003)

Pet Solutions service is great too. I had the opportunity to try it once and they came thru with flying colors.


----------



## rdn2 (Jul 10, 2003)

In case anyone is looking for these bulbs I found them for $16.95 a piece at superfishstore http://www.superfishstore.com/GE1PowerCompactW00K.htm I've never ordered anything from them but at that price i'll give it a shot...


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

wow :shock: :lol: 
Nice find!

James


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

rdn2 said:


> In case anyone is looking for these bulbs I found them for $16.95 a piece at superfishstore http://www.superfishstore.com/GE1PowerCompactW00K.htm I've never ordered anything from them but at that price i'll give it a shot...


Oh, HELL YEAH,that one's bookmarked and I just ordered 2.
Sam, Here goes your chance to give them a try.
Thanks for the link 8) Do you know how many hours I logged on looking for these bulbs for under $30. Nice Job

Marcel


----------



## Doomer (Jan 5, 2003)

Just ordered 2 of these and 2 brite kits from AH Supply to go over my under lighted 29 gal.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I just ordered 4 of those... I'll find a tank to put them over... heh heh


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Now they are out of stock :lol:


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

I've been out of town and I come back to find this and now they're out of stock?! Argh. Great work on finding that price, though! I'm working with 1000bulbs.com to see if they can't locate them, too.


----------



## rdn2 (Jul 10, 2003)

m.lemay said:


> Do you know how many hours I logged on looking for these bulbs for under $30. Nice Job
> 
> Marcel


It took me a few searches to find them. I'm trying to find any other sources now...


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

I wonder if they make these in 96W. The GE site is a bear to navigate, even when I use both brain cells.

James


----------



## Doomer (Jan 5, 2003)

GDominy, looks like you ordered right after I did judging by the timing of our posts then Wasserpest posted right after that saying they were out of stock. I went back to the web site and saw the "out of stock do not order". I'm wondering if it was there when I ordered. Don't think I would have noticed since it didn't really stand out. Did you notice if it was there or not when you placed your order ?

I hate it when I don't pay attention to the deatails.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

GE only makes them up to 55 Watts.

Heh, I've become strangely familiar with the E-Catalogs for GE, Phillips, Sylvania, Panasonic, and a few others. All part of my quest for affordable lighting in Canada....


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Doomer said:


> GDominy, looks like you ordered right after I did judging by the timing of our posts then Wasserpest posted right after that saying they were out of stock. I went back to the web site and saw the "out of stock do not order". I'm wondering if it was there when I ordered. Don't think I would have noticed since it didn't really stand out. Did you notice if it was there or not when you placed your order ?
> 
> I hate it when I don't pay attention to the deatails.


There were some still in stock when I placed my order... I checked the page... I got an E-mail confirming my order, but nothing on shipping yet..


----------



## Doomer (Jan 5, 2003)

Wew, thanks. I got a confirmation also. Hopefully we will get them.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I think I'm going to put these over my 90 gallon if I get them... That should really brighten that tank up.


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

rdn2 said:


> m.lemay said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know how many hours I logged on looking for these bulbs for under $30. Nice Job
> ...


I doubt you'll get them any cheaper than that! Lets just hope that we get the real deal :shock:  

Marcel


----------



## Doomer (Jan 5, 2003)

4 of them should do nicely over a 90 gal.

My 2 are going over my 29 gal. which is at present, grossly under lighted. I just got shipping confirmation on my brite kits from AH supply and I'm hoping these bulbs will be here this week also.

I'll be setting up co2 in this tank also. It's close enough to the big tank that I'll only have to run about 5 feet of tubing to reach it. I have everything else I need. 

This hobby is like a bottomless pit, you never really get to where you have everything you need.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

The 90 is a 36" x 24" tank so I can mount them creatively too.. I should be able to mount them front to back instead of left to right....


----------



## SNPiccolo5 (Oct 6, 2002)

Interesting way to put the bulbs over the tanks, each bulbe should easily cover a 9" width.... I just checked up on this thread too, when they get them back in stock, I'm ordering 4 of them....

-Tim


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

It would be interesting to see if a lighting store could order these at a decent price.


----------



## Doomer (Jan 5, 2003)

Around here, lighting stores aren't known for decent prices. Especially when it comes to special orders. I inquired about MH stuff at the biggest one in town and they quoted me $179.00 for a 250 watt lamp.


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

GDominy said:


> GE only makes them up to 55 Watts.
> 
> Heh, I've become strangely familiar with the E-Catalogs for GE, Phillips, Sylvania, Panasonic, and a few others. All part of my quest for affordable lighting in Canada....


Too bad for me.  
Hey, nothing strange about it. I don't live in Canada and I've certainly spent my share of time navigating the same catalogs.

James


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

GDominy said:


> I think I'm going to put these over my 90 gallon if I get them... That should really brighten that tank up.


OK, this is a little off-topic, but I'm really curious how that mud tank is doing. You haven't posted an update in a while that I've seen, and I have been thinking about setting up a medium tank with mud substrate. Also, do you remember the brand name of the potting soil you used?

Curious minds want to know.

James


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

After banging my way around the GE web site I finally found the GE order number for the bulbs. It's 45859. So I'm hoping any decent lighting store could get these in.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Jun 29, 2003)

The Aquarium Center in MD had one for $29. I picked it up over the 4th of july weekend. I am still trying to find another one.

It is now 1 of 6 55w bulbs. I finally got the ferts straight again and the tank is pearling like crazy. It has been a while since its done this. Problem is because of the fert problem can't tell how much of this is fromthe light.

BTW Fert issue .... for a week or two I had been grabbing the P bottle instead of the N.


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

> BTW Fert issue .... for a week or two I had been grabbing the P bottle instead of the N.


 :lol: I did that once with the KNO3 powder instead of the K2SO4. I thought I was adding a teaspoon of K2so4 but instead added 1 teaspoon of KNO3. I always dose the K2SO4 dry because of the solubility issue. To make a long story short, I tested the tank for nitrates because the green spot algae was outrageous and ended up with 40ppm nitrate in the tank. :shock: Live and learn.

Marcel


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

m.lemay said:


> rdn2 said:
> 
> 
> > In case anyone is looking for these bulbs I found them for $16.95 a piece at superfishstore http://www.superfishstore.com/GE1PowerCompactW00K.htm I've never ordered anything from them but at that price i'll give it a shot...
> ...


Just an Update: I e-mailed them to find out when they would be shipped and they said that this item was no longer available. When it seems to good to be true, it probably is.  

Marcel


----------



## Doomer (Jan 5, 2003)

Well, that explains why I never recieved mine.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Finally got a response from 1000bulbs.com...

GE bulb 45859
This bulb is special. Minimum qty. 6 $18.96ea plus freight.

Al Coronado: [email protected]

Good price, but I don't need six bulbs!


----------



## crocodylus (Jun 29, 2003)

GulfCoastAquarian said:


> Finally got a response from 1000bulbs.com...
> 
> GE bulb 45859
> This bulb is special. Minimum qty. 6 $18.96ea plus freight.
> ...


Maybe some of the interested parties can buy the excess from you.. If i do buy this setup i would 8)


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

Sam, I'll take at least 2 if they're the 9325K GE 55 watt PCs.

Marcel


----------



## Doomer (Jan 5, 2003)

Count me in for 2.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

These are definitely the 9325K GE 55 watt PC's. I corresponded with Al several times, making sure they were the right kind. I'll find out how much freight is and let you guys know. 6 is only the minimum quantity so if anyone else wants in, that cuts down on shipping & handling.
Seems like we've already got eight:
2 for crocodylus
2 for Marcel
2 for Doomer
2 for me


----------



## crocodylus (Jun 29, 2003)

These are the ones for the All-Glass Compact Fluorescent fixture right?

btw.. does this fixture have 'legs' or does it sit squarely on the glass cover? anyone know?


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Yes, these are four straight pin base Power Compact bulbs (2G11 base) that are used in the All-Glass CF fixture. I'm not sure, but I don't think the fixture has legs.


----------



## crocodylus (Jun 29, 2003)

Hmm ... I wonder how much heat will they generate on a 16inch high 40Gal setup..


----------



## rdn2 (Jul 10, 2003)

m.lemay said:


> Just an Update: I e-mailed them to find out when they would be shipped and they said that this item was no longer available. When it seems to good to be true, it probably is.
> 
> Marcel


Sorry about that everyone... I wouldn't have gotten everyone's hopes up had I known...

Ron


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

crocodylus said:


> These are the ones for the All-Glass Compact Fluorescent fixture right?
> 
> btw.. does this fixture have 'legs' or does it sit squarely on the glass cover? anyone know?


The fixture comes with the bulbs. The all-glass fixture does not have legs it just sits on top lik a regular strip light.

Marcel


----------



## SNPiccolo5 (Oct 6, 2002)

Hey GulfCoast, nice to see you back! Put me in for 2 of thsoe bulbs if you can! I hope it's not too late... I'll PM you too...

-Tim


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Sam,

Do you take PayPal? I would be interested in a few of those bulbs myself.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I would be interested in a couple of those bulbs also!!

Mike


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

New thread organizing a group purchase: Group Purchase for GE 9325K bulbs

Give me a week to organize the purchase and we'll do it.


----------

